# 3rd Cycle Questions



## JT929 (Mar 20, 2013)

New to the forum and I have questions about my third cycle. 

I'm getting ready to start Teste750mg+Tren600mg/wk. I plan to run Tren 12-14 weeks and run Test two weeks longer before getting ready to start my PCT. 

My first cycle I ran Teste500mg 12 weeks with no AI's or PCT
My second cycle I ran Teste750mg+Deca600mg for 14 weeks with no AI's but I started HCG a week before my last injection of Test and Nolva 2 weeks after my last injection of Test. (I stopped Deca on week 12.)  

I have not had any issues with gyno during my past cycles. _I'm curious as to which AI's to run while on cycle (if any), and which SERMs to use during my PCT.  Is an AI necessary? _


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2013)

JT929, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Mar 20, 2013)

Good Luck !!!!


----------



## brazey (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome to the board. Copy & paste your questions in the anabolic section for more views and responses.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## jpound (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome, Lots of good info on this Board. Ive been lurking for yrs on here and have learned alot. Good Peeps here!


----------

